# Agmatine testimonials



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

I consider myself a skeptical person, a "hard sell" who generally has no interest in the people who pop up on the internet and say "XYZ drug saved me!" Especially when I have never heard of XYZ drug and it does not have any supporting scientific literature.

Agmatine is a naturally occurring substance in the human body, it is safe, no real side effects except for weight gain, and it is only $20 online for a 2 months' supply. Not regulated as a drug. Mainly used by weightlifters. Hearing this did not make me less skeptical, usually powerful meds have side effects.

Then I read this webpage: https://examine.com/supplements/agmatine/
Here is another good study: 
http://www.sciencedirect.com.sci-hub...24977X16319757

So what exactly does Agmatine do? *"Deep breath"* it modulates or interacts with a number of different receptor sites / neurotransmission methods including:
imadzoline, adrenergic, glutaminergic, nitrergic, cholinergic, serotonergic, cannabidergic, opiodergic, and calcium signalling.

Applications that have been researched include lowering blood pressure, lowering blood glucose, pain relief, protective functions with organs including the eyes, and stomach, reducing neurological aging, protecting from stroke, reducing epilepsy and convulsion, boosting memory and cognition, curing depression, lowering stress and anxiety responses, significantly reducing the cell death caused by stroke, and curing addictions.

So yeah, it is the most complicated thing ever. Now I am not going to claim that it is the best in each of these areas, in fact, I haven't even read each of the 352 publications that have researched Agmatine and its applications. It often shows no effect in _in vitro_ experiments but then turns around and works reliably and dramatically in _in vivo_ models.

Trying to understand this thing is like trying to read the Necronomicon. Not only is it an enigma, it is so far beyond our current understanding that everything we have learned about neuropharmacology seems meaningless.

It is a natural substance, hence not patentable, hence not profitable, hence no pharma companies have paid for extensive human testing. So it is kinda hard to say how good it is at these various functions unless you are happy with experiments on lab rats.

But the killer app isn't any of the individual pieces - Agmatine may be one of the most amazing augments ever invented. Its functions indirectly and can significantly boost the effectiveness of other meds.

My testimonial is that it has improved my cognition noticeably, which is probably just Agmatine, but it also got Parnate working for me - I had a tremendous tolerance to Parnate and it was doing nothing for me at 150 mg. I was on a multi-drug cocktail that most doctors would not be willing to prescribe because they are afraid to combine MAOIs with anything. In addition to this cocktail I even trialed 80 mg of Vyvanse, without effect. I was/am very resistant to medications but this $20 supplement put me over the edge.

When you are taking multiple drugs it can offer ridiculous synergy. I have also been taking Ketamine in order to reduce my Parnate tolerance, it worked a little but wasn't enough on its own. I believe Agmatine is boosting both Parnate AND Ketamine, a very significant boost. Agmatine has shown a very powerful synergy with NMDA receptor antagonists like Ketamine. When I take Ketamine now the short term, non-therapeutic effects are drastically enhanced, it feels like an uber-alcohol that doesn't make you stupid or inebriated plus a really good dopamine kick that feels awesome. Sort of like the classic combo of cocaine plus alcohol, but with excellent therapeutic value instead of liver toxicity.

Jaiho gets all the credit for making this recommendation to me. I can't guarantee it will work for everyone, but $20 is relatively cheap. I noticed it working within 30 minutes although it took 2 days to reach full effect.

So who wants to give it a try? Post your experiences here. YOU TOO can be a lab rat for only $20 plus shipping and handling!


----------



## jaiho (Feb 14, 2015)

It's an incredibly interesting substance. It attenuates tolerance to pretty much every drug, that includes opiates, cannabis, stimulants, GABA based drugs and somehow drastically increases the anti depressant effects of a multitude of medications.
Not only that, but it seems to have similar anti depressant effects on its own as Ketamine as it shares similar mechanisms (AMPA activation & GSK3 inhibition)
And without side effects.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Gillman fan said:


> Then I read this webpage: https://examine.com/supplements/agmatine/


That is a very interesting website. I've only read through about half way and better stop now, I need to get ready for work.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Actually have a bottle of it.. Might actually give it a daily try...

I tried it for "pump", in varius areas.... "As needed"...

Found some interesting articles. 
http://www.europeanneuropsychopharm...s=all&journalCode=neupsy&searchScope=fullSite


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I ordered some. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

Parnate cocktail is quite stable for me now. I had a few residual side effects at 150 mg and they went away too. Initially Agmatine did cause me to eat more food - something related to Neuropeptide Y. In mouse experiments, it does not make them more hungry per se but it lowers feelings of satiation, so you keep on eating, which was my experience exactly. Thankfully that wore off... I have experienced a lot of med related weight gain (Lithium + Nortriptyline) and my feelings of hunger are much more normal now. 

Alex the thing about the academic literature is that it is so divergent it is hard to make sense of. It seems to do 1000 different things in mice, and I don't think these different theories are necessarily wrong per se, but this isn't a coherent representation of the whole. I think of it as the elephant parable, four blind men try to examine an elephant, one touches the legs and thinks it is a tree, the other touches the trunk and thinks it is the hose, etc. Science kind of works like a blind man, you do research by examining little pieces in a laboratory but sometimes it is extremely hard to integrate that information. I like reading the literature but it is kind of meaningless here when there are 10 very different putative explanations of how it works, very hard to understand which mechanisms of action are important in any given biological model.

I love to explain things scientifically but Agmatine is just a huge black box. It is, however, a very very safe and tolerable drug. Also there is tremendous uncertainty about dosage level. I think the high tolerability is because a lot of the effects occur within a certain boundary or level off somehow, a non-linear dosage model. So a higher dose may not always be better. And the different explanations of how it works (e.g. AMPA, K+ channel, Neuropeptide Y, NMDAR potentiation) may work in different dosage ranges. And different people may be responding to different "mechanisms of action," maybe you respond great to AMPA effects at 100 mg, but I just needed a little kick to my potassium channels at 500 mg. 

My best advice is just to try it, try it at different dosages, and pair it with a fine med to exploit the outrageous synergy.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

^Hehe yeah i know, right now im reading an article from the link i posted. Its just to many references in it (188 ). 
But yeah if its good enough for bodybuilders its good enough for me! :wink2:

*Agmatine, a potential novel therapeutic strategy for depression*

http://www.europeanneuropsychopharmacology.com/article/S0924-977X(16)31975-7/abstract

Link to the full article
http://www.sciencedirect.com.sci-hub.io/science/article/pii/S0924977X16319757

Other link to article, one needs to download the PDF.
https://minfil.org/83b8Cab5b9/freitas2016.pdf


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

Apparently high dose Agmatine does like this:










Also I forgot to mention so far that my libido is back to normal. It was at like 66% which wasn't a big deal but Agmatine fixed it. Also I have noticed that I am not really experiencing any anticholinergic side effects from Nortriptyline, either. Which isn't too obvious because the side effects were pretty minor. But they are just gone - whoosh, no more dry mouth or urinary hesitation. Not even once in two weeks.

I would recommend that people who can only get prescribed a ****ty drug like an SSRI try it with Agmatine + Ketamine, so much synergy, but then I realize these people won't be able to get an Rx for Ketamine either  This same combo should, of course, prevent tachyphylaxis ("poop out") much more effectively than weaksauce Memantine.


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

Wow, I am defo going to try this once I get paid. This has given my hope that I may well be able to get this damn nardil working!! :grin2:

Would be great if folks could post links to the stuff they tried that works. Just so us noobs know we are ordering the right stuff :nerd:


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

Guys is this the right stuff?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Agmatine-Sulphate-Tablets-99-45-30-x-150mg-FREE-UK-Postage/391326658641?_trksid=p2385738.c100677.m4598&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908110712%26meid%3Dbc9897e824e645fe8a9dd74e9cb28fde%26pid%3D100677%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D19%26sd%3D252181032739


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

V1bzz said:


> Wow, I am defo going to try this once I get paid. This has given my hope that I may well be able to get this damn nardil working!! :grin2:
> 
> Would be great if folks could post links to the stuff they tried that works. Just so us noobs know we are ordering the right stuff :nerd:


Should be getting mine thru today, will let you know how the first dose works.


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> Should be getting mine thru today, will let you know how the first dose works.


Your good at this sort of stuff, is that link I posted to agmatine on ebay the right stuff?
I'm just such a noob at this kinda thing I know i would end up buying the wrong thing lol


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

V1bzz said:


> Your good at this sort of stuff, is that link I posted to agmatine on ebay the right stuff?
> I'm just such a noob at this kinda thing I know i would end up buying the wrong thing lol


Looks the right suff - and muntain fresh too 

I think mine are capsules @650mg so I may start with 2 day and then go from there. They better turn up or I`ll have to wait till Tuesday.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

V1bzz said:


> Your good at this sort of stuff, is that link I posted to agmatine on ebay the right stuff?
> I'm just such a noob at this kinda thing I know i would end up buying the wrong thing lol


Yes its Agmatine Sulphate/sulfate you want, however the dose is probable abit small with 120mg per capsule... 500mg capsules is probable better...
Then again as Gillmanfan said, one kinda needs to play around with the dosing... 
Im aming for 1000mg-2000mg day.


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks both. I will see if I can find one with higher dosage.

I'm wondering, when/if this gets my nardil working, will i have to always take it while on nardil to keep it working? or is it just the kickstart i need?

Or do we simply not know this kind of information yet?


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Gillman fan said:


> Also I have noticed that I am not really experiencing any anticholinergic side effects from Nortriptyline, either. Which isn't too obvious because the side effects were pretty minor. But they are just gone - whoosh, no more dry mouth or urinary hesitation. Not even once in two weeks.


Hehe yeah i noticed the effect against anticholinergics, i popped like 150mg quetiapine for sleep+ 3 pills of Rohypnol, as compared to the usual 50mg quetiapine...
NO HANGOVER!:smile2:


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> Looks the right suff - and muntain fresh too
> 
> I think mine are capsules @650mg so I may start with 2 day and then go from there. They better turn up or I`ll have to wait till Tuesday.


I just got myself some...
Swanson Rejuv Agmatine Sulfate - 650mg, 60 Vegetarian Capsules :smile2:


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

I must say that i have felt abit more "social" yesterday and today, and thats without any Alcohol...

Placebo FTW! :clap


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

V1bzz said:


> I just got myself some...
> Swanson Rejuv Agmatine Sulfate - 650mg, 60 Vegetarian Capsules :smile2:


I do believe thats exactly the same as mine - great minds eh !!


----------



## Social anx (Apr 22, 2017)

Xanax


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> I do believe thats exactly the same as mine - great minds eh !!


Indeed! 
Got mine from Healthmonthly, how about you?

If I had noticed the 17 day delivery I would have went somewhere else.

Nothing like waiting weeks when your trying to fix yourself. Unimportant things though, they arrive the next frickin day damn it. Really pisses me off! :mum :grin2:


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

watertouch said:


> I must say that i have felt abit more "social" yesterday and today, and thats without any Alcohol...
> 
> Placebo FTW! :clap


Social? what is this thing called Social?
Will google it in a min but without hopefully sounding too stupid, Is it a board game? :grin2:


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

V1bzz said:


> Social? what is this thing called Social?
> Will google it in a min but without hopefully sounding too stupid, Is it a board game? :grin2:


Hehe i think i saw something about it on Discovery Channel.


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

watertouch said:


> Hehe i think i saw something about it on Discovery Channel.


:rofl

Yeah something about tigers wernt it? lol


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

Yeah you guys are for sure at the dosage level I am at. I am too lazy to experiment with dosage right now. It works for me, it appears to be quite stable, I just want to stick with it for a while. Eventually make my drug cocktail smaller, then I might experiment with varying dose. 

I wish I had gotten it in capsules. Tastes so awful and so inconvenient to go into fridge and measure out dose with teaspoon. It is all clumpy and I have to break it up.


----------



## Iwillovercomeanxiety1 (Aug 23, 2010)

What exactly does this stuff do? 

Is it safe with all medications? 

Can it reduce benzo tolerance?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

V1bzz said:


> Indeed!
> Got mine from Healthmonthly, how about you?
> 
> If I had noticed the 17 day delivery I would have went somewhere else.


Yep, Health Monthly as well, it was sent last Monday and it says 3-5 working days so it should be here Tuesday.

If it turns out to be **** before yours arrives, I wont ruin the excitement for you


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> Yep, Health Monthly as well, it was sent last Monday and it says 3-5 working days so it should be here Tuesday.
> 
> If it turns out to be **** before yours arrives, I wont ruin the excitement for you


Haha, hopefully not. seems to be helping the others. knowing my luck though it probably wont work and give me hypotension or summin lol


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

Gillman fan said:


> Yeah you guys are for sure at the dosage level I am at. I am too lazy to experiment with dosage right now. It works for me, it appears to be quite stable, I just want to stick with it for a while. Eventually make my drug cocktail smaller, then I might experiment with varying dose.
> 
> I wish I had gotten it in capsules. Tastes so awful and so inconvenient to go into fridge and measure out dose with teaspoon. It is all clumpy and I have to break it up.


Are you still at 500? or is that 3 times a day or 1 dose a day? hows the parnate going? noticed any other benefits since starting this thread.

questions questions questions lol

Oh also, do you think it would help with fibromyalgia? I have a friend suffering greatly right now from this. If you know of anything please tell, she could really do with a helping hand. Of course the docs are f'ing useless as usual!


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

Iwillovercomeanxiety1 said:


> What exactly does this stuff do?
> 
> Is it safe with all medications?
> 
> Can it reduce benzo tolerance?


1) you won't know until you try it
2) maybe
3) find out yourself, then you can post here how wonderful or terrible it is

Still on ~500 mg, 3x day


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

Wonder if Agmatine helps with the nardil pot belly. So tired of looking preggers. It's not a good look for a single guy lol


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

does this **** really work for anxiety?


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I have been trying 1 gram each evening. Seems to cause some sedation. I'm on bupropion so I do hope to see some synergy. I am getting burned out at work and could use a boost.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

V1bzz said:


> Wonder if Agmatine helps with the nardil pot belly. So tired of looking preggers. It's not a good look for a single guy lol


Why not grow some tits like I did when I had a belly, complete the preggers look ?


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

I can't remember the proximate cause of Nardil pot belly, but I know Agmatine helps lower blood glucose levels (in several trials with mice).


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> Why not grow some tits like I did when I had a belly, complete the preggers look ?


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

Gillman fan said:


> I can't remember the proximate cause of Nardil pot belly, but I know Agmatine helps lower blood glucose levels (in several trials with mice).


Interesting. Would be bloody awesome if it helps that too!

Thats if me and @SFC01 ever get ours. Looks like we both made an error in judgement buying from where we did. They are damn slow and full of excuses.

Having abit of a nightmare getting my sh1t. Been waiting nearly 3 weeks for my magnesium magnate. Really hope I don't have the same trouble with my Modafinil.
Been 5 days so far waiting for my Aganatine, sfco1 has been waiting about 2 weeks i think. Real piss take.


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

We got any Agmatine updates here from the people taking it? @Gillman fan @Caedmon @watertouch

Mine should be here Tuesday latest


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

V1bzz;1089538601
Mine should be here Tuesday latest :)[/QUOTE said:


> So should mine !! Did that mag malate do anything ? Might be too early to tell I guess.


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> So should mine !! Did that mag malate do anything ? Might be too early to tell I guess.


Man the combo of 90mg nardil and the magnate knocked me the fluck out!! it didnt help the fatigue yet.

I got my appointment with the psyc nurse tomorrow. quick question....can they prescribe stuff? If not i'm wondering the point of seeing one, i'll go mad if he starts saying about cbt, even madder if he tells me to lie down LOL.

I went through google today and took photos on my phone from the FDA and a few other reputable sources about nardil dosing. Every site says the same 60-90mg nardil until inhibition takes place then maintenance dose there after. I'm tired of working with noobs who think they know more about this than me, or know how im feeling more than I do. 
I've totally lost all my patients (pun intended) with these doctors now. 3 doctors and now a psyc nurse then prob another new doctor.
Think its time for me to get a Pdoc? I can get the number to see one easily. I ask and doc gives me abit of paper with phone number on it.


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

Nothing new to post, working as well as before, I noticed a whole bunch of different things. First time sedation, cognitive improvement, and more outgoing, then it potentiated Parnate while lowering side effects. I was at 70% libido and now I am probably at 120% of my normal. Probably fewer sexual fantasies but more immediate reaction to visual stimuli (Women!) Great orgasms, which isn't just Agmatine, it is some combo of Nortriptyline, Parnate, and Trazodone. 
I think in just the past two weeks about 5 different people have posted to complain about sexual side effects. lol. My cocktail isn't that useful for other people though because just about no one (except maybe Ultrashy) can get this sort of cocktail prescribed.

Then there are all the benefits of Parnate working, which I am not including here, but it is worth noting it was key to overcoming my *massive* drug tolerance. 150mg Parnate is not a sugar pill for most people. 
Also it turns my smallish 200mg dose of Ketamine into a veritable party drug, feels like a mix of alcohol and cocaine, but better. The original idea was to take it before bed but it is far too stimulating. A bit dangerous to drive at that level.


----------



## Apexio (Jan 20, 2017)

I guess Agmatine lowers your tolerance to the dopamine effects of parnate, which results in a reduction of sexual side effects. I think most people wouldn't need every ingridient of your cocktail to boost the effectiveness of their maoi. I'm not sure if Agmatine alone would be sufficient, as its half-life is short. Some memantine should do the trick for most people. If you can't get it prescribed, you can find memantine relatively easy online.


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

Yeah I already talked about memantine with my doc, right now we are just holding everything steady to see if the cocktail is completely stable. Lots of things might change.

I went with Ketamine in the first place because I believe it is more potent than memantine, it not only prevents tolerance but can reverse tolerance. 
I am sure most of my cocktail could be changed or dropped, aside from the core three. I was going into detail about my high quality sexual function, where I do believe Nortriptylines' 5ht-2c antagonism and Trazodone might be involved.


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

Gillman fan said:


> Yeah I already talked about memantine with my doc, right now we are just holding everything steady to see if the cocktail is completely stable. Lots of things might change.
> 
> I went with Ketamine in the first place because I believe it is more potent than memantine, it not only prevents tolerance but can reverse tolerance.
> I am sure most of my cocktail could be changed or dropped, aside from the core three. I was going into detail about my high quality sexual function, where I do believe Nortriptylines' 5ht-2c antagonism and Trazodone might be involved.


Man I seriously need your doctor, mines a piece of ****e. She has a hard time giving me prescriptions for more nardil and is happy to let me run out and suffer from withdraws.
Your doc sounds like a class act with helping and wanting you to get better!

My modafinil and Agmatine will be with me next week fingers crossed. Damn excited to get em both going.

Man it would be so nice to get my libido back too. been close to 3 months since I have been able to enjoy man stress relief, my balls are the size of coconuts lol


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

I was really hoping to get more testimonials from other people - our UK colleagues apparently live in a 3rd world country after they voted for Brexit. Seriously, 3 weeks? I bet I could pay a high quality chinese chemistry lab to synthesize a 1 kg batch of Agmatine cheaper (per dose) and faster than whatever idiot website you ordered from.

Speaking of ordering research chemicals from the grey market, MK801 is available online https://www.tocris.com/dispprod.php?ItemId=1659#.WQ9hpMZOmUk
Note that the price may seem shocking - 10 mg for ninety bucks.

But I did some research and MK801 is ludicrously potent. It appears to be about 1000x + more potent than ketamine. Dosage needs to be measured in *micrograms*. My therapeutic dose of Ketamine is 200 mg sublingual, MK801 equivalent sounds like 100 or 200 micrograms. Erowid experience vaults describe a binge of 3.5 mg that is best comparable to a lobotomy, sounds equivalent to a K hole of maybe 10 grams plus.

The main downside is a very long halflife. Ketamine is a significant dissociative but is only discombobulating for 2-3 hours. This beast looks like it will take up a big chunk of your day. However, the benefits may persist an entire week or several weeks.

I am happy enough with my current combo and have no interest in trying this out... but if you combine it with Agmatine, you would literally have to start in the *single digits* of micrograms. Just insane. 10 mg for $90 is actually a steal! Quite frankly I would love to run some human trials lol.

So whether or not it is practical, I would have to award my theoretically "most potent med cocktail" award to MK-801 + Agmatine + whatever. I just enjoy working these things out in my head.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

V1bzz said:


> Man the combo of 90mg nardil and the magnate knocked me the fluck out!! it didnt help the fatigue yet.


Not quite the effect you were hoping for then !! Damn, maybe start off 1 a day and then get up to 3 after a while - or spread them out over the day !!


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> Not quite the effect you were hoping for then !! Damn, maybe start off 1 a day and then get up to 3 after a while - or spread them out over the day !!


I'm going to leave them now as backup, I think I can deal with this old man shizzle for a couple more days :nerd:
Wonder if the Modafinil will help with the pot belly? also hoping the Agmatine may help with that too, also with the fatigue and even more hopeful that one of them will get rid of my swollen feet and ankles!


----------



## rm123 (Mar 21, 2016)

The pot belly is getting on my nerves too lol, but tbh it could be a lot worse. Really hope the modafinil or agmatine works out you guys, and then I'll know which one to try out. I guess the ginseng helps w the fatigue a little, too early to tell tbh!

Didn't one of you's say you'd tried modafinil before? Did it not work out?


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

just ordered some agmantine sulphate , did anyone say they had success with it for anxiety? was it a big difference


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

I want to emphasize that Agmatine is *part of my cocktail *I have never taken it my itself. I think a great deal of what it has done for me is due to synergy with Ketamine, this combo in turn has synergy with other medications I take, especially Parnate. I have no idea what to expect for someone who is taking different meds.

Kurdish if you are looking for info try looking in other places on the internet. This thread has reached 3 pages but I am the only one to post my experience so far. I know jaiho had a good experience but he hasn't been as active on the forums recently.


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

Let the agmatine trials begin! received mine today. Not loads but hopefully enough until my bigger supply gets here through the damn post!!


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

Honestly feel like I can feel it already, waves of calmness and niceness flowing through my body. Did 500mg an hour ago and have just dropped another 500mg. I can only really do it morning and evening so think i will do 1000mg at a time.

If this badboy makes my nardil kick in I will be the happiest man alive!! :grin2:


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

ah man, cant wait for mine tomorrow !!


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

This stuff makes you feel really nice. its hard to describe what i mean though.
I'm really tired from working all day and the nardil 90mg but i can defo feel the agmatine, maybe a very slight euphoria. i was just stretching and stuff and it felt good and i have just a nice feeling in my body.
I feel abit high i think =D


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

its all coming up roses for V1bzz at last


----------



## jaiho (Feb 14, 2015)

Great stuff V1bzz, here's hoping it's not placebo.
I suspect not though, the synergy Agmatine is capable of when combined with all kinds of drugs is truly incredible, and it dumbfounds me how little its talked about.
Even by itself it has powerful anti depressant effects.


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks guys,
I will take my next dose in the morning so will be able to give a better idea here of how its feeling. I think i'm just too damn tired right now to explain properly. One thing I have noticed is that im now able to piss (yes already) with little to no urinary hesitation. It just feels like taking a normal piss. I can't tell you how good that is compared to struggling to actually go and then it feeling sensitive.

Also wow, it's making me nardil fart big time, never been this potent before. I feel sorry for any mo fo in close proximity 

I have done 1250mg total. 250mg just now.


----------



## rm123 (Mar 21, 2016)

V1bzz said:


> Thanks guys,
> I will take my next dose in the morning so will be able to give a better idea here of how its feeling. I think i'm just too damn tired right now to explain properly. One thing I have noticed is that im now able to piss (yes already) with little to no urinary hesitation. It just feels like taking a normal piss. I can't tell you how good that is compared to struggling to actually go and then it feeling sensitive.
> 
> Also wow, it's making me nardil fart big time, never been this potent before. I feel sorry for any mo fo in close proximity
> ...


So I know you haven't had them long but what do u prefer so far, modafinil or agmatine???


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

rm123 said:


> So I know you haven't had them long but what do u prefer so far, modafinil or agmatine???


The Modafinil didn't work for me, my brain must be so flucked up nothing will work. I will do a full 200mg dose tomorrow and see what happens. I will order waklert next as it seems it is a stronger version of modafinil called Armodafinil.
The agmatine is hard to say really. You defo know you have taken something, sedation I think as @Gillman fan felt after first dosages. I get tngling in my finger tips which is odd lol
It's best not to take it after about 5pm i think. I took it later and had a really restless nights sleep and woke up wanting to stay in bed because it felt so damn comfortable lol.

totally gutted about the modafinil, really needed it to wrok today. tis my second day of agmatine, it didn't make the modafinil more effective as it didn't work. Nardil, I don't know because i'm not sure how to tell its working better. I guess that answer means no as i'm sure i would know.

Early days though and looking at it nothing works for me. Keeping the faith though. Can't give up if I want to get my life back before too much more of it is wasted!

It has made nardil farts super potent though, man they stink bad. I feel sorry for people near me if i let one go!


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

KurdishFella said:


> just ordered some agmantine sulphate , did anyone say they had success with it for anxiety? was it a big difference


Get some and give it a try mate. We need more help testing this thing out. it's looking very promising so far.
I think it will help with anxiety and depression, i havent taken it long but it sort of has a sedating effect :smile2:


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

Modafinil didn't impress me much either when I took it about a decade ago.

Have you tried coffee / caffeine pills? Easy and cheap, no prescription, no having to beg for help from a doctor.


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

Hey @Gillman fan 
Seriously man, i've never really had smelly med farts. Since I started the aggy though I can't stop farting and they stink man, I feel like puking they are so pungent from nardil! 

Did you get wretched smelling Parnate farts?

@SFC01 - hows the aggy going for you matey?? tell tell :grin2::nerd:

The modafinil thing, they were only cheap mate, fiver for 10. i've ordered some Armodafinil now which is a much stronger version. 7 quid for 10, if they don't work then it's another drug that doesn't work for me, like 99.9% of the others. Nardil is working but maybe only at 30%-ish


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

V1bzz said:


> @*SFC01* - hows the aggy going for you matey?? tell tell :grin2::nerd:


Have just pm'd you as well about it (and I`ll check out those links you sent as well later) - I took 500mg mid afternoon and 500mg about 30 mins ago and so far no noticeable effects, but would like to see what it does after a week or so. Not sure what Im expecting as everything is fine anyway but I`ll give it a trial or at least keep it on hand for my amphetamine binges :smile2:


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

V1bzz - Parnate doesn't cause any of those weird side effects. Mostly sedation and insomnia. Other side effects such as sexual side effects or increased anxiety are easily traceable to what Parnate is supposed to be doing: raising neurotransmitter levels across the board.

Nardil is more than the sum of its parts in terms of side effects. All sorts of weird side effects that aren't seen in other antidepressants of any kind. Pretty much worse across the board except insomnia, where Parnate is worse.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Gillman fan said:


> V1bzz - Parnate doesn't cause any of those weird side effects. Mostly sedation and insomnia. Other side effects such as sexual side effects or increased anxiety are easily traceable to what Parnate is supposed to be doing: raising neurotransmitter levels across the board.
> 
> Nardil is more than the sum of its parts in terms of side effects. All sorts of weird side effects that aren't seen in other antidepressants of any kind. Pretty much worse across the board except insomnia, where Parnate is worse.


 @V1bzz , have a guess how many side effects I got from parnate ??0


----------



## rm123 (Mar 21, 2016)

Really disappointed no one's had success w modafinil, had high hopes for that drug. Hopefully the agmatine works for you guys instead.

Quick q - are you's all completely fine w ordering stuff online? Like not just a tiny bit paranoid abt being ripped off or sent sugar pills??


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> @V1bzz , have a guess how many side effects I got from parnate ??0


Hopefully all of them but i'm guessing none  lol


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

rm123 said:


> Really disappointed no one's had success w modafinil, had high hopes for that drug. Hopefully the agmatine works for you guys instead.
> 
> Quick q - are you's all completely fine w ordering stuff online? Like not just a tiny bit paranoid abt being ripped off or sent sugar pills??


It's not illegal yet to buy modafinil or armodafinil :grin2:
I think i read that it costs 1cent per pill to make so no point people scamming as its easier just to sell them :smile2:

I also check reviews first mate, the place a use has gleaming reviews :nerd:

Don't give up yet on the modafinil, tomorrow is another day and i will try 200mg at about 7am then if no joy ill pop another 200. if it doesnt work then i still wont give up lol. i'll take 200 until they run out. I've got 10xarmodafinil coming and that is the newer better version od modafinil and much more potent :grin2:

Man I say don't give up, keep the faith alot on this forum haha. I just aint giving up on anything anymore like i have done in the past. I don't think I will get much better than Nardil so will try my best to get it working fully.
The agmatine also needs time to get into the system before me and sfco1 can really say what its all about. I want magic from it and will go up to 6000 a day if i have to lol.
The agmatine is already doing something for me from the very first dose, nardil farts lol...kidding aside it has helped with my urinary hesitation and has a relaxing effect, sedating effect. that better pass soon because as you can imagine, I had a good ole battle going on about 7pm (hour or so after taking aggy and nardil) trying to keep my @rse awake haha.
Have noticed lately I get the sweats going on in the evening and feel really hot. not sure what that is all about, spose its better than feeling freezing all the time like i was with the hypotension. so glad that has gone!!


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

Forgot to say yesterday *10 Weeks at 75mg*

I working out a new stack to go with nardil. Will update later.

So far i'm taking *Nardil + Agmatine + Modafinil*

Be back later


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

I forgot my dose of Agmatine this AM and I think I may have also forgotten at 6pm yesterday. This morning I felt like sedated even after taking my Parnate and Buproprion and drinking coffee I just wanted to lie down.

Normally my cocktail is significantly energizing. 

I always try to be conscious of the placebo effect, simply forgetting to take a pill and noticing a dramatic difference is a great way to be certain that the med you miss is making a difference.


----------



## Apexio (Jan 20, 2017)

Agmatine is pretty much unavailable in europe. Healthmonthly doesn't ship from a schengen country, so there are custom issues. The ebay sources charge insane prices... Seems like I have to drop it :/


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

Apexio said:


> Agmatine is pretty much unavailable in europe. Healthmonthly doesn't ship from a schengen country, so there are custom issues. The ebay sources charge insane prices... Seems like I have to drop it :/


I will find the one I ordered mate. It is abit of a nightmare to get but after lots and lots of searching me and @SFC01 found some. We are in the UK

we both ordered some from healthmonthly and they are a friggin nightmare, sf has been waiting about a month for his and i have been waiting 2 weeks or so now. do not order from them!!

There are a few options...
1 - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/391326658641?ul_noapp=true (low dosage of 150mg)
2 - https://www.predatornutrition.com/natural-performance-enhancers/ai-sports-nutrition/agmatine-28-capsules.html#q=agmatine&start=2 (250mg - have had a trial size from these. the 120 pill version is still out of stock)
3 - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162493399525 (have ordered this a few days ago, more expensive but 500mg)

You can also get high grade agmatine powder form. It's easier to find.
I would say its worth trying a powder, it will be high grade and high potency (1000mg)


----------



## jaiho (Feb 14, 2015)

Apexio said:


> Agmatine is pretty much unavailable in europe. Healthmonthly doesn't ship from a schengen country, so there are custom issues. The ebay sources charge insane prices... Seems like I have to drop it :/


https://www.a1supplements.com/sns-agmatine-xt (cos it tastes awful)

or

http://nootropicsdepot.com/agmatine-sulfate-powder/
Powder is far cheaper. Could always cap it yourself at some point.


----------



## Apexio (Jan 20, 2017)

V1bzz said:


> )
> 
> You can also get high grade agmatine powder form. It's easier to find.
> I would say its worth trying a powder, it will be high grade and high potency (1000mg)


Thanks for your answer. The 500mg capsules are still pretty expensive... Is there a powder source in europe?


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Great its "banned" in Sweden now.

http://www.nutraingredients.com/Reg...nts-blocked-at-the-EU-border-October/(page)/2


----------



## jaiho (Feb 14, 2015)

Did this Agmatine study get posted already?
http://www.sciencedirect.com.sci-hub.io/science/article/pii/S0924977X16319757


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

I have been taking the powder form. I just spoon it into my mouth and down it with a glass of water, even tried sublingual today. It tastes horrible but it isn't that difficult to ignore the taste. Got the powder on Amazon. 

MK-801 is another option, it won't offer all the side benefits of Agmatine, but it should strongly potentiate any comedications.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

watertouch said:


> great its "banned" in sweden now.
> 
> http://www.nutraingredients.com/reg...nts-blocked-at-the-eu-border-october/(page)/2


what?!?!? I already ordered it noooo!


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

Europe is the world capital of bureaucracy. Not that it is much better in the states.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

KurdishFella said:


> what?!?!? I already ordered it noooo!


That will probable not be a problem, but one is not allowed to sell it. Its not "classed" as i get it. 
Since it wasn't around before 1997 it needs research that says its safe.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

So guess my plan now is, either cut down on the "Stims" cause i get problem sleeping.
Or medicate for the sleep issues.

Take the rest of my bottle 56pills 500mg. which will last for 14days at 2000mg/day.
Then if it "works", Scavenge the internet for more...

Hehe i had this problem back in 2005 (the ephedra ban)
in 2008 or so the Pro-hormone ban
2013 or so the RC ban of benzo analouges.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

jaiho said:


> Did this Agmatine study get posted already?
> http://www.sciencedirect.com.sci-hub.io/science/article/pii/S0924977X16319757


Yes by me on the first page, i however uploaded the full article on another site where one needs to download it from.
Nice with your "direct link" to the full article. I will copy the link and past it in my previus post! 
(hope that is ok?)


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

jaiho said:


> Did this Agmatine study get posted already?
> http://www.sciencedirect.com.sci-hub.io/science/article/pii/S0924977X16319757


I will update OP


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

Apexio said:


> Thanks for your answer. The 500mg capsules are still pretty expensive... Is there a powder source in europe?


It seems to be easier in europe to get the powder, let me do a search for you....

here's some powder - https://uk.iherb.com/pr/AI-Sports-Nutrition-Anabolic-Innovations-Agmatine-Powder-0-07-lbs-30-g/62614

I ordered my pills from these guys. they run out often.


----------



## Apexio (Jan 20, 2017)

V1bzz said:


> Apexio said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your answer. The 500mg capsules are still pretty expensive... Is there a powder source in europe?
> ...


Does iherb UK ship from the UK? It's an american company and it seems like they ship from the US. Can't find any info on their site.


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

Apexio said:


> Thanks for your answer. The 500mg capsules are still pretty expensive... Is there a powder source in europe?


This one if from Australia, about £10 - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Agmatine-Sulphate-100gm-98-5-Pure-Powder-agmatine-sulfate-/252875515412?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368

This is from AU, same sorta price (pills) - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pro-Force-Agmatine-Sulfate-Factor-HUGE-Pumps-XTREME-NO-XPLODE-Superpump-250-NEW-/271321284883?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368

This is from UK I think £8 powder, i have had the pills so this should be a good product. you can buy empty pills on amazon/ebay - https://uk.iherb.com/pr/AI-Sports-Nutrition-Anabolic-Innovations-Agmatine-Powder-0-07-lbs-30-g/62614
*^^^^^^^ don't think you will get better than that for price ^^^^^^^*


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

Apexio said:


> Does iherb UK ship from the UK? It's an american company and it seems like they ship from the US. Can't find any info on their site.


Oops my bad, see i've already posted that powder link. Totally not with it today. I got my pills quickly. think 3 or 4 days. They ship worldwide so you should be ok. you could always write the seller?


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

I am about to be part of an uncontrolled experiment in Agmatine cessation. You see, I am travelling and I forgot to bring it! Stupid pouch in the fridge.


Feel awesome today but that is probably because I dosed Ketamine + Agmatine yesterday. I ordered more next day air for tomorrow.


Agmatine has a short half life but the magic of Ketamine + Agmatine probably lasts a few days.


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

Gillman fan said:


> I am about to be part of an uncontrolled experiment in Agmatine cessation. You see, I am travelling and I forgot to bring it! Stupid pouch in the fridge.
> 
> Feel awesome today but that is probably because I dosed Ketamine + Agmatine yesterday. I ordered more next day air for tomorrow.
> 
> Agmatine has a short half life but the magic of Ketamine + Agmatine probably lasts a few days.


I am also out, on day 2 now with no aggy. hopefully my new stuff comes in the next couple of days.

You probably won't believe this, not sure i can myself really but remember that first order me and @SFC01 got?
Still hasn't arrived lol. I think they don't bother sending because customs stops it or they are just scammers. They are far too quick to offer a refund.
Should avoid health monthly like the plague!!


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

Check out this review @SFC01


> Shocking Service
> 
> Shocking Service! DO NOT USE THESE PEOPLE!
> 
> ...


I just shared that post on twitter and will also leave another trustpilot review soon. Dirty scamming bastwods!


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

how long does the effect lasts just alone


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

V1bzz said:


> Check out this review @*SFC01*
> 
> I just shared that post on twitter and will also leave another trustpilot review soon. Dirty scamming bastwods!


No suprises there eh mate ! Wankers.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

just gave it the thumbs up on trust pilot as well @V1bzz


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

KurdishFella said:


> how long does the effect lasts just alone


I think you should take some early morning, then lunch time and early afternoon. I find if i take it any later than 5pm i have really restless sleep. not sure what the half life is. I take 750mg 3 times a day.


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> just gave it the thumbs up on trust pilot as well @V1bzz


Seen, wonder if everyone here can do the same and leave a bad review? have a feeling though you need an order number to review?
https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/www.healthmonthly.co.uk


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

@V1bzz, on your next trust pilot review just mention you have posted the same on the largest anxiety forum there is, where many people buy supplements.


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> @V1bzz, on your next trust pilot review just mention you have posted the same on the largest anxiety forum there is, where many people buy supplements.


Yeah good idea


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

sh1t arrived, took 1000mg. lets see if it works!!! btw the smell is awful .

(edit) been around 1 hour nothing yet


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

few hours now really didnt feel anything.


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

And in my case, I have spent about 48 hours without dosing agmatine. Ordered it next day air on Sunday and I am going to pick up the delivery shortly. It had some significant benefits that I did not notice because they kicked in somewhat slowly.


In my case, I don't exactly feel depressed without Agmatine, but my cocktail is just much edgier. More of a speedy feeling, more anxiety, more emotional instability. Still a vast improvement over being unmedicated, but it feels like going from a near perfect treatment to "as good as it is gonna get" type compromise. 


I am not surprised it does not do much if you are taking it by itself. I think its best use is in potentiating other drugs and smoothing out their side effects. Also not sure how big of a role Ketamine plays in this, Ketamine doesn't do much by itself but based on the studies it may provide a huge synergy. 


Agmatine did "something" for me on the first day I took it, enough for me to be reassured that it isn't some crappy herbal or vitamin supplement that may or may not be useful. But for me the real benefits kicked in slowly over 2-3 days. It doesn't feel like I added a drug to my existing cocktail, it does feel like every part of the cocktail is stronger and works together better with fewer unwanted side effects.


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

KurdishFella said:


> few hours now really didnt feel anything.


Take it 3 times a day and just see if there is any improvement in mood after a few days.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

V1bzz said:


> Take it 3 times a day and just see if there is any improvement in mood after a few days.


Like 1 capsule(500mg) 3 times or 1000mg 3 times?


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

KurdishFella said:


> Like 1 capsule(500mg) 3 times or 1000mg 3 times?


I was taking 750mg 3 x a day. we are all testing aggy so experiment and let us know how its going :smile2:


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

second day took 1500mg. is it important to spread out the dose? cant be bothered


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

KurdishFella said:


> second day took 1500mg. is it important to spread out the dose? cant be bothered


Don't know mate. were all just testing it because it has alot of beneficial properties. Just take in the morning and late afternoon or whenever is easiest. I think it has a short half life so best to take it 3 times a day. just keep a couple on you to pop around lunch time.

It's honestly up to you though, you noticing anything beneficial from it. I think it made me more social and just feel better all round. I've ran out though so waiting for new pills to test again.

Just take it as if it was an anti-depressant. gotta keep taking it and let it get into your system.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

stuff aint doing anything at all , throwing it away.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

KurdishFella said:


> stuff aint doing anything at all , throwing it away.


Before you throw it away Kurdish, check out its training / exercise properties - it may not be doing anything for mood but may be beneficial for training.

I`ve not read too much detail with regards to agmatine / training but loads of stuff on forums about it.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

KurdishFella said:


> stuff aint doing anything at all , throwing it away.


Any problems falling asleep or staying asleep?
Are you on any sleep meds? 
Are you still using Theralen?


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

I honestly don't think agmatine does anything. The people you see that has before and after pics on the weight they lost, they give all the credits to agmatine '' It helped me lose fat'' when in fact they were doing all the work and it was all a placebo.
@water No to all .


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

KurdishFella said:


> @*water* No to all .


Ok, thats good i guess. I actually don't realy feel anything from taking Agmatine alone. But save it incase you ever get around to try Parnate or such... 
It probable gonna take a while before its gonna be allowed to sell in the EU, at worst and considering the article i posted on the first page. it might get classed as a medicine.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

KurdishFella said:


> I honestly don't think agmatine does anything. The people you see that has before and after pics on the weight they lost, they give all the credits to agmatine '' It helped me lose fat'' when in fact they were doing all the work and it was all a placebo.


you could say the same for all those supplements you posted on the workout forum mate


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

watertouch said:


> Ok, thats good i guess. I actually don't realy feel anything from taking Agmatine alone. But save it incase you ever get around to try Parnate or such...
> It probable gonna take a while before its gonna be allowed to sell in the EU, at worst and considering the article i posted on the first page. it might get classed as a medicine.


Hello mate, yeah it seemed to disappear from a lot of UK vendors as well in the last few years going by posts on other forums.

To be honest, I have been taking it for a couple weeks now and I dont notice any particular benefit alongside nardil - is there anything in particular about parnate + agmatine? Dopamine release related or something ?

You aware of any other meds apart from buproprion/opiates etc that it can help tolerance etc with ? Any sleep meds ?


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

SFC01 said:


> Hello mate, yeah it seemed to disappear from a lot of UK vendors as well in the last few years going by posts on other forums.
> 
> To be honest, I have been taking it for a couple weeks now and I dont notice any particular benefit alongside nardil - is there anything in particular about parnate + agmatine? Dopamine release related or something ?
> 
> You aware of any other meds apart from buproprion/opiates etc that it can help tolerance etc with ? Any sleep meds ?


No not really, it seems to do the opposite regarding my sleep meds! Had to increase both the quetiapine and flunitrazepam! :serious:

But i haven't spend to much time reading up on it, i just happend to have a bottle of it at home when i came across this thread!
It do seem to make me more "social"...


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

my Agmatine should arrive tomorrow. 

Can anyone compare Memantine and Agmatine. 
Which one is better for preventing tolerance?


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

I have about a 2 month supply of it now so will decided if i want more then. It defo makes me more social. I like to think that sometimes most of the work by things like aggy are behind the scenes and it takes time for noticable effect, like anything. it's got work to do on our fcuked up brains and surely that has to take some time? No quick fixes with that I don't think.

If anyone is thinking of getting some I would say go for powder as the tabs are abit of a nightmare to get. we have to get them from overseas here in the uk but powder is readily available.

wondering if anyone has tried snorting it yet? lol


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

No need to snort. Just spoon it directly under your tongue. I have tried this and I don't taste it, it is gone in a few minutes. That is the nice thing about the powders I got. No noticeable difference though.

For me Agmatine is inseparable from the rest of my drug cocktail. 150 mg Parnate - total tolerance except for a few days. Added sublingual Ketamine - worked for a few days. Oh and I already had other drugs in the cocktail... Nortriptyline, Wellbutrin (don't ask). I maybe felt a little bit better with this mix but the substantial benefits I saw for a few days after each titration never lasted.

I even tried the classical augment strategy - amphetamines (yes on top of everything else). I didn't notice any effect until I hit 40 mg of Vyvanse, it would basically just keep me awake forever and make me as emotionally flat as a pancake.

Added Agmatine on a whim - what did I have to lose? Took a few days and then my cocktail starts working like magic. Fewer side effects, etc. There is a very specific interactions here- Ketamine and Agmatine are both NMDAR antagonists, Agmatine *strongly* potentiates other NMDAR antagonists, and this combo in turn strongly prevents tolerance and potentiates other drugs.

So Zeus the question isn't whether it is better than Memantine. You want them both! Memantine is "hot stuff" among internet users but I am a Ketamine man. Strangely enough Ketamine's potential to freeze tolerance doesn't seem to get any attention in psychiatry, but if you look in Anaesthesiology journals they love the safety profile of the drug and the synergy it adds to other meds.

So I said Vyvanse made me feel as flat as a pancake before Agmatine. I had a few lying around, I took 20 mg on a whim. 20 mg with the combo is sooo much better than without, it evens out the edges and, ahem, is quite euphoriant. I think the last tweak to my cocktail will be adding just a smidge of Adderall XR, maybe 10 mg.


----------



## Apexio (Jan 20, 2017)

I just took 300mg agmatine sublingual. I'm feeling a good boost of effects from the other meds I'm taking, which I didn't get even when taking 1200mg oral! So it is seems oral bioavailibilty isn't the best with agmatine and sublingual dosing is the way to go.


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

Apexio said:


> I just took 300mg agmatine sublingual. I'm feeling a good boost of effects from the other meds I'm taking, which I didn't get even when taking 1200mg oral! So it is seems oral bioavailibilty isn't the best with agmatine and sublingual dosing is the way to go.


Thanks Apexio,
Will have to try this. You on Nardil at all?

@SFC01 tried this yet? the swansons is vile but worth you giving it a shot to see if you notice anything.
This has to be why all the gym freaks take powder. Could be it's just not very effective in capsules.
Oh the wonders!
p.s. missed a call from my pharmacist last night, gunna be gutted if it's because she cant get my rx. It was her after all that told me to do what I did. Hoping she rang just to confirm they got it ok and what time to pick it up.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

V1bzz said:


> Thanks Apexio,
> Will have to try this. You on Nardil at all?
> 
> @*SFC01* tried this yet? the swansons is vile but worth you giving it a shot to see if you notice anything.
> ...


I havent tried this yet but maye give it a go, although not looking forward to the taste ! 
@Apexio, what does it taste like ?

Re the pharmacy, hopefully its nothing but may be archimedes is the only brand you can get via NHS over here?


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> I havent tried this yet but maye give it a go, although not looking forward to the taste !
> @Apexio, what does it taste like ?
> 
> Re the pharmacy, hopefully its nothing but may be archimedes is the only brand you can get via NHS over here?


Hey mate yeah, they wernt able to get gavis. I'm on a second chance though, tesco chemist seem to think they get Pfizer, fingers bloody corssed mate. Read good things about Pfizer, The dopamine hit in the morning is supposed to come on slower and last longer.


----------



## Apexio (Jan 20, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> I havent tried this yet but maye give it a go, although not looking forward to the taste !
> @*Apexio* , what does it taste like ?
> 
> Re the pharmacy, hopefully its nothing but may be archimedes is the only brand you can get via NHS over here?


I'm using the swanson capusles. It has no real taste, it's just a little bitter. Not bad at all.


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

For some reason when I first got it it tasted quite bad, like pool chemicals, I don't notice the taste at all now. I can just take a 50 mg of powder without anything to wash it down.


----------



## Apexio (Jan 20, 2017)

Short comment on taking the swanson brand sublingual: it seems like one of the fillers doesn't really dissolve. After a few minutes, some stiff powder remains which I just wash down with water. I'm pretty sure that's not agmatine from the effects I get.


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

I am not 100% sure but i think i can feel something from Agmatine. First 3 days there was no effect but from yesterday i feel calmer, maybe even a little drunk. I have noticed also that Nardil feels stronger, more anxiolytic. 

My dosage is 500 mg 3 times a day.


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

agmatine also makes me horny as hell


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

I usually wake up 2-3 times during the night but last few days i slept like a baby. best thing is that i do not feel groggy or drowsy next day.
*
Benefits so far:*

-f_eel more calm
-potentiated effects of Nardil 
-increased libido
-better sleeping
-vivid dreams
-higher energy levels
-reduced cravings for other substances (caffeine, isopropylphenidate)_


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

zeusko87 said:


> I usually wake up 2-3 times during the night but last few days i slept like a baby. best thing is that i do not feel groggy or drowsy next day.
> *
> Benefits so far:*
> 
> ...


I stopped taking mine 2 or 3 days ago and i definitely notice a drop in my mood. I got worried because nardil stopped working, i took 75mg in one go as a test and felt nothing. literally nothing!
I will give it a try again cos reading what you guys have posted it can't be that stopping it.
I will see how i get on taking 2 500mg a day just before i take my nardil sublingually ugh.
Prob why i've been feeling so fed up and moody the last few days.


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

Apexio said:


> Short comment on taking the swanson brand sublingual: it seems like one of the fillers doesn't really dissolve. After a few minutes, some stiff powder remains which I just wash down with water. I'm pretty sure that's not agmatine from the effects I get.


Yeah I noticed that too, wonder what that sh1t is?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

V1bzz said:


> Yeah I noticed that too, wonder what that sh1t is?


Yeah me too.

Have done my agmatine trial and it didnt really do anything noticeable mood wise, just gave me a headache and sicky feeling - will jack it in I think.

Been back on 50mg amitriptyline for the last week or so, for pain, and its working well with the nardil too !


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

SFC01 said:


> Yeah me too.
> 
> Have done my agmatine trial and it didnt really do anything noticeable mood wise, just gave me a headache and sicky feeling - will jack it in I think.
> 
> Been back on 50mg amitriptyline for the last week or so, for pain, and its working well with the nardil too !


haha, I am on the same combo as you.

I was scared of Amitriptyline because of potential SS when mixing it with nardil. Now i see that i am not the only one who takes it :grin2:


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

zeusko87 said:


> haha, I am on the same combo as you.
> 
> I was scared of Amitriptyline because of potential SS when mixing it with nardil. Now i see that i am not the only one who takes it :grin2:


Cool ! why do you take the ami for ? Sleep, pain, mood ? What do you think of it ?

I`ve been on and off it this last year and a half for pain and never had any problems with the nardil. As with nortriptyline, I`ve read that amitriptyline can offer a similar protection against the tyramine reaction from MAOIs.


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

SFC01 said:


> Cool ! why do you take the ami for ? Sleep, pain, mood ? What do you think of it ?
> 
> I`ve been on and off it this last year and a half for pain and never had any problems with the nardil. As with nortriptyline, I`ve read that amitriptyline can offer a similar protection against the tyramine reaction from MAOIs.


It helps with everything... fibro pain, anxiety, sleep, mood, nausea.

best thing is that Amitriptyline is not so sedating as many claim. For instance Ami is far less sedating than Mirtazapine, Trazodone or Seroquel.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

zeusko87 said:


> It helps with everything... fibro pain, anxiety, sleep, mood, nausea.
> 
> best thing is that Amitriptyline is not so sedating as many claim. For instance Ami is far less sedating than Mirtazapine, Trazodone or Seroquel.


Yeah I like it too, you on 50mg as well ?

Agree with the sedating effect, @50mg I dont find it sedates me at all


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

SFC01 said:


> Yeah I like it too, you on 50mg as well ?
> 
> Agree with the sedating effect, @50mg I dont find it sedates me at all


 30 mg at the momment


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> Yeah me too.
> 
> Have done my agmatine trial and it didnt really do anything noticeable mood wise, just gave me a headache and sicky feeling - will jack it in I think.
> 
> Been back on 50mg amitriptyline for the last week or so, for pain, and its working well with the nardil too !


Wish I had your doctor mate. I could really do with something to help my knees at the moment. it's got almost impossible to squat cos of the pain.
This is all bloody nardil side effects this is!


----------



## porkpiehat (Feb 13, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> I do believe thats exactly the same as mine - great minds eh !!


OK peeps...it's been months, what's the word on Agmatine? I'd love a sex drive again...also wondering if it counters anti-cholinergic effects, what do I take to sleep?


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

Zeus appears to be the only person other than me to have some success with it.

He takes 3x the dose that I do. 1.5 grams a day!


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

Apexio said:


> Short comment on taking the swanson brand sublingual: it seems like one of the fillers doesn't really dissolve. After a few minutes, some stiff powder remains which I just wash down with water. I'm pretty sure that's not agmatine from the effects I get.


Thinking about it, it's probably corn flour or something.


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

Gillman fan said:


> Zeus appears to be the only person other than me to have some success with it.
> 
> He takes 3x the dose that I do. 1.5 grams a day!


I dunno, it helps me too. defo lifts me mood and makes me more social. I don't know if this is the reason but 3 months on nardil, no positive effects. start taking aggy and 3 weeks later nardil starts to effect me in a good way.

I stopped taking it for a few days, am now back on it with my nardil dose taken sublingually. will keep you updated here.

Im also @ 1500mg a day, however i have probably taken closer to 3000 today. had slight headache at first but it passed quickly.
I had a few d1ck head moments earlier...did i take my aggy? no ill take 1, 30 mins later. so did i take the aggy or what? thats how today has been for abit.

I had a couple of ciders today. really wish i could feel like that all the time. I felt great


----------



## nickdrake (Nov 3, 2016)

zeusko87 said:


> agmatine also makes me horny as hell


Do you still take 500mg x three times daily? or a different dosage?

I'm currently on Nardil, have been for the past 4 years, and your post caght my eye. Interested


----------



## Deaden (Aug 3, 2017)

Hey guys, just made an account to comment on this 
I have been suffering from anhedonia for a year now, I've been on Nardil alone for 4weeks, didn't have any effect on bringing my emotions or pleasure back yet, but maybe I need to give it more time or up dosage from 75mg to 90mg. Well, I took Agmatine for the first time today and feel in a really good mood! I'm still not emotional, but it's definitely doing something. I will dose again for the next couple days see and make sure it's not placebo. Anyway, do you guys think I should switch to Parnate and add Nortriptyline right now? I heard Parnate has less sexual side effects than Nardil, my libido is already dead right now anyway, but if I get anhedonia free it would be nice to have my sexdrive come back too. Well, doesn't side effects go away after some time on the Nardil regardless? Or maybe add Nortripyline already? How well do you think it will benefit my anhedonia? Also, I just ordered some Tianeptine and will take it with the Agmatine + Nardil


----------



## Deaden (Aug 3, 2017)

Wait... and @Gillman fan, are you doing ketamine injections or do you buy it online? Because 500 dollars injections for a couple days of being anhedonia free isn't worth it


----------



## Deaden (Aug 3, 2017)

Wait... and @Gillman fan, are you doing ketamine injections or do you buy it online? Because 500 dollars injections for a couple days of being anhedonia free isn't worth it


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Deaden said:


> Hey guys, just made an account to comment on this
> I have been suffering from anhedonia for a year now, I've been on Nardil alone for 4weeks, didn't have any effect on bringing my emotions or pleasure back yet, but maybe I need to give it more time or up dosage from 75mg to 90mg. Well, I took Agmatine for the first time today and feel in a really good mood! I'm still not emotional, but it's definitely doing something. I will dose again for the next couple days see and make sure it's not placebo. Anyway, do you guys think I should switch to Parnate and add Nortriptyline right now? I heard Parnate has less sexual side effects than Nardil, my libido is already dead right now anyway, but if I get anhedonia free it would be nice to have my sexdrive come back too. Well, doesn't side effects go away after some time on the Nardil regardless? Or maybe add Nortripyline already? How well do you think it will benefit my anhedonia? Also, I just ordered some Tianeptine and will take it with the Agmatine + Nardil


Give the nardil more time on 75mg before you go to 90mg say another couple of weeks. Adding nortripyline now may work out for you - I take amitriptyline @ 50mg for pain, along with 75mg nardil and the ami does a good job with motivation and energy etc.

I tried agmatine with nardil and it didnt add anything, maybe even dulled my mood a bit but may work out for you. What I have found with nardil, with the exception of the low dose of amitriptyline, is that any augmentation has never been as good as just nardil alone.

Been on nardil 3.5 odd years now and not a single side effect but then I never got any at the start either - also my mood has always been consistently good on nardil with complete remission of depression and GAD.

I have also tried parnate twice and it wasnt close to being as good as nardil but I could only get up to 40-60mg of parnate.


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

Deaden said:


> Wait... and @*Gillman fan* , are you doing ketamine injections or do you buy it online? Because 500 dollars injections for a couple days of being anhedonia free isn't worth it


Neither. I get it at a compounding pharmacy for $100 for roughly a 7 week supply. I will submit the bill to insurance at the end of the year - compounding pharmacies do not handle the insurance stuff in the same way as a Walgreens. The prescription is all handled by my regular psychiatrist.

Twice a week, I dissolve 2 mg in 200 mL of water, then I place the solution under my tongue. Per my reading 5 minutes is all that is necessary but I generally go 15 minutes. This is called sublingual dosage. The effect of this much ketamine is pleasant and relaxing, it isn't disabling, it shouldn't make you "trip" or whatever unless you are super sensitive. I take it at the end of the day so I can enjoy the effect.

I could write pages and pages about this, but it is off topic and I don't feel like writing any more right now. If you want to educate yourself, get the book Ketamine and Depression by Dr. Hyde, it is available as an ebook for less than $5. It is a light read, like 100 pages.


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

Yet another necro - I totally misstated my Ketamine routine, got it in reverse, I dissolve 200 mg in 2 ml water, not the reverse lol.

I wanted to bump this thread because I think Agmatine is very important. It doesn't work for everyone but low side effects and it can do amazing things. It is safe with MAOIs and _does not require a prescription_. It seems like 70% of the doctors out there that are actually willing to prescribe an MAOI are terrified of comedications to treat the inevitable side effects.

Whenever you add something new, it can be difficult to know if it is making a real difference because of the placebo effect. The most *accurate* way of knowing whether it is making a difference is to discontinue the medication. Agmatine's effects were real and obvious for me when I first took them, and then when I went on vacation and forgot to bring my Agmatine, after a few days I started feeling noticeably worse. I ordered shipment with fastest possible shipping but it still took a few days, then I started taking Agmatine again and felt better.

Zeus you still taking it? Anything else to report? Need more guinea pigs


----------



## cigpk (May 8, 2017)

@Gillman fan Hey there! Good to see you back on the forum! I don't know if you remember but I ended up having to switch to Nardil after my doc got all hot and bothered by me wanting to increase the dose - I searched around for a doc for a little while but came up with nothing so I've stuck with him.

I am 100% a fan of agmatine and I know it has made a difference for me. I went a couple days without it and definitely felt off, so I do think it either boosts nardil or it has a standalone anti-anxiety effect which is noticeable for myself.

The other thing I noticed is that it is incredible for as a sleep aid when combined with a sleep med (I haven't taken it alone at night but would like to just rely on that eventually). I take Trazadone and have for quite a while now and I noticed that I started to get less benefit from 50 mg over time. I wasn't falling asleep as easily anymore and it basically felt like I was taking nothing for sleep. So then I started taking agmatine with my Trazodone at night and I immediately got the effects from traz that I did when I first started. I even got a stuffy nose again which went away over time on Traz as it is more of a start up side effect. I think agmatine has reduced my tolerance to it so I'm basically getting the same benefit I did when I first started taking Traz - it's pretty great.

I now take 500 mg agmatine in the morning with my Nardil and 500 mg at night with Trazodone. It has also helped me with working out early in the morning with the vasodilation effects (small benefit though, as I think 1g is normally the pre-workout dosage).

I support the use of it and think you should give it a try for at least a week. It has been known to be less effective for some and others don't like it all because it decreased their mood. It may be a placebo on my mood lol but I seem to like it for now.


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

Cig - for some reason I thought that was a newer poster. I remember you being around here a while. I remember you clearly now but I don't remember your name (maybe you had a different avatar then?). I know you were one of the people who could wade through my... sometimes lengthy and technical posts because I always insist on giving people enough knowledge to make their own decisions, lol. 

So yeah the whole situation with your doctor throwing a fit and behaving like a two year old when you asked for Parnate trial at higher dosage... yeah I know that is his behavior. However it made me very upset, I feel like much of my advice goes over people's heads or is simply useless because doctors won't Rx anything at all. Educating patients can often seem futile.

But in your case my advice didn't just not help you, it made things WORSE. I dunno, ethically, morally etc. I don't consider it my fault but it just made me feel frustrated and impotent - you put me in a room with that doctor for 30 minutes and I can debate his pants off using his own language, medical ethics etc., any neutral observer would say that I scored more points and made better arguments but it doesn't matter! MDs do what they want with nearly complete impunity. There aren't meaningful standards or guidelines in psychiatry... blah blah gonna cut off the rant here

As an aside, I think I wrote 2-3 "I feel" sentences! Good sign, even if I am airing frustrating, there are more and more good things I feel too. 

Also sending you PM.


----------



## tcprocks (Aug 17, 2017)

I tried the agmatine yesterday and for me it is quite activating. Did not increase the blood pressure but I had a hard time getting to sleep. Maybe it still augments the effect of trazodone because this morning I had a stuffy nose but... difficult to say because I tend to have it and have to spend a good deal on oxymetazoline. Trazodone does not help in this regard. 

For now I will take the agmatine in the morning at least for one week.


----------



## tcprocks (Aug 17, 2017)

zeusko87 said:


> agmatine also makes me horny as hell


My libido is close to zero (it was zero on SSRIs) so I figure I will notice any improvement in that sense :grin2:


----------



## cigpk (May 8, 2017)

Yeah I take 500 mg agmatine in the morning along with Nardil, Maca powder and coffee. I notice I don't get any jittery feeling from the coffee when agmatine is consumed beforehand.


----------



## tcprocks (Aug 17, 2017)

It seems that agmatine augments the effects of the other drugs I take. 

Extremely activated by night, like I just had Parnate but I take it all in the morning. Stuffy nose with trazodone. I don´t want to quit trazodone because it helps a bit to get asleep and supposedly improves deep sleep.

For now it only augments the bad effects. I do not sleep longer or better and this activated state does not mean more drive or anhedonia decrease. Heart beats just like on lots of caffeine but mentally sleepy :-(


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

A few questions and comments:
If you just recently reached 40 mg Parnate, you might want to stop taking Agmatine completely or lower the dose if your body is still getting used to Parnate. 

Agmatine reactions vary tremendously. For the first few days I felt extra-social, more relaxed, and had a larger appetite. Then the drug behaved differently and started working in a much more subtle way, I couldn't isolate any effect it was having apart from what I wanted Parnate to do (and lowered side effects).

I think what you are saying is plausible because Agmatine has the theoretical potential to react to and potentiate many other medications. Ketamine works the same way too... I noticed right after Ketamine my sensitivity to tobacco went way up, I would get more of a headbuzz and a runny nose, sort of like using nicotine the first time.

Also there is simply no scientific reasoning out there why Agmatine should be dosed in the morning, at night, or at any other time really. Cut the dose in half and take it in the A.M.... no idea whether this will help TBH.

Regardless GL, I hope Agmatine works but if it doesn't, you can skip it and do fine without it just as so many other Parnate users have before us.


----------



## tcprocks (Aug 17, 2017)

I have been on 40 mg for five weeks now I just tried to get all of it early in the morning to see if sleep was improved.

I get BP spikes after dose but tolerance has build up. 

I can take the whole dose now without BP problems but it is not only the blood pressure spikes, there are more things.

Doing this plus Agmatine was too many changes. I will stop Agmatine for now until I get to a more stable status. I had hoped it augmented Parnate because its effectiveness was wanning off. So I thought I could try it instead of going to 50. 

I plan to do the opposite, spread the doses trough the day instead of concentrating them in the morning. Maybe that helps with sleep and will be less stressful. 

It is weird. 4 pills at once, no problematic BP spike (now). Taking one pill after another every hour I notice the BP increase after every dose (not the first one).


----------



## Shai Hulud (Feb 8, 2017)

Gillman fan said:


> Yet another necro - I totally misstated my Ketamine routine, got it in reverse, I dissolve 200 mg in 2 ml water, not the reverse lol.


Not wanna get this all off-topic, but I just thought: 200 mg is quite a dose. I wonder how much is absorbed. When I first snorted a slightly lower amount it sent me straight to the K-hole (which was the intention).


----------



## Shai Hulud (Feb 8, 2017)

I've been looking for Agmatine for some time, but never could find a decent source in Europe. Thanks to you guys I have now, instantly ordered 4 bottles 
Just wanna make sure they don't stop selling it and I will be running short. Let' see what it can do.


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

Dose - I can't remember the exact calculation, but it is based on bioavailability and weight. I just converted the regular IV dosage of 0.5 mg/kg (100% bioavailability) into the figures I have seen for sublingual (30%ish). So 1.5 mg/kg times my weight of 120 kg. 

I even tried taking a dose up to 500 mg once. I have experienced a K-hole before, through insufflation, and I haven't gotten anywhere close to that.

I experience mild inebriation roughly equivalent to 2-3 drinks, but more pleasant than alcohol, without the dumbed down feeling.


----------



## sming (Apr 12, 2010)

Gillman fan said:


> A few questions and comments:
> 
> If you just recently reached 40 mg Parnate, you might want to stop taking Agmatine completely or lower the dose if your body is still getting used to Parnate.


I'm curious about this suggestion, what is your rationale? I ask because lo-and-behold I hit 40mg Parnate today, felt like total whale****, took Agmatine and felt *tons* better. I was so clinically depressed/sick/down there's no way it's placebo. Also due to said depression I had zero expectation it would help. It was a total Hail Mary.

Thank sweet baby Jesus for your (@jailho?) collective discovery and promotion of Agmatine! Even if it poops out tomorrow, it was worth $15 for the evening's relief.

PS I do wish I could sleep though. Can't have it all I guess...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tcprocks (Aug 17, 2017)

sming said:


> I'm curious about this suggestion, what is your rationale? I ask because lo-and-behold I hit 40mg Parnate today, felt like total whale****, took Agmatine and felt *tons* better. I was so clinically depressed/sick/down there's no way it's placebo. Also due to said depression I had zero expectation it would help. It was a total Hail Mary.
> 
> Thank sweet baby Jesus for your (@jailho?) collective discovery and promotion of Agmatine! Even if it poops out tomorrow, it was worth $15 for the evening's relief.
> 
> ...


It was about my taking Agmatine and feeling more nervous/excitable. I also felt great (hypomania) some days after hitting 40 mg so it could be Parnate alone.

Anyway, if agmatine was doing that, then that is great news. I plan to try it again.

Yep, some help with sleep is really needed.

Last night I have taken melatonin (yesterday as well) besides trazodone and it has been worse, just two hours.
I don´t think it is due to the change from daylight saving time although it doesn´t help either.


----------



## sming (Apr 12, 2010)

tcprocks said:


> It was about my taking Agmatine and feeling more nervous/excitable. I also felt great (hypomania) some days after hitting 40 mg so it could be Parnate alone.
> 
> Anyway, if agmatine was doing that, then that is great news. I plan to try it again.
> 
> ...


Ah, I see.

Melatonin sadly does f-all for me. I've tried it for jetlag and for insomnia. I've been having moderate success with 50mg+ of Benadryl but it sure makes you groggy the next day. I'm wary of the 'z' meds because of the links with increasing depression.

Today I feel like whale**** again so I guess my $15 was just for an evening. C'est la vie.


----------



## tcprocks (Aug 17, 2017)

I wish I had some Zolpidem to try now.

It was useless before Parnate because it did not change sleep duration.


----------



## sming (Apr 12, 2010)

tcprocks said:


> I wish I had some Zolpidem to try now.
> 
> It was useless before Parnate because it did not change sleep duration.


Have you tried it at all? It is one serious medication. I've done loony things on it with zero recollection. Usually after mixing with alcohol to be fair.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

https://uk.iherb.com/pr/AI-Sports-Nutrition-Agmatine-60-Capsules/77140

Is that the stuff I would want?

I'm concerned about mixing it with something as potent are Parnate though. And with any supplement how do you know you are actually getting what they say you are and not some similar but cheaper compound or even a sugar powder?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

UKguy said:


> https://uk.iherb.com/pr/AI-Sports-Nutrition-Agmatine-60-Capsules/77140
> 
> Is that the stuff I would want?
> 
> I'm concerned about mixing it with something as potent are Parnate though. And with any supplement how do you know you are actually getting what they say you are and not some similar but cheaper compound or even a sugar powder?


Yeah this is the stuff and ok with parante. Looks legit but have a look around on reddit or somewhere like that to see where they get ther stuff from, and look at trust pilot for iherb.


----------



## cigpk (May 8, 2017)

Here is what I have: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MY9BZHC/ref=sspa_dk_detail_0?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B00MY9BZHC&pd_rd_wg=FVBoY&pd_rd_r=ZM47FHN8TX7PZ0RD7CEK&pd_rd_w=q7UVa

It's super cheap, comes with 100 servings (Although I break mine into 500 mg morning and night), and has a high purity rating... here is a list of good agmatine supps:
http://www.esupplements.com/best-agmatine-supplements/


----------



## tcprocks (Aug 17, 2017)

sming said:


> Have you tried it at all? It is one serious medication. I've done loony things on it with zero recollection. Usually after mixing with alcohol to be fair.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, a couple of boxes before realizing that it did nothing to extend sleep, zero, not one minute.

No mixing with alcohol though.

It was trying quetiapine what really freaked me out.


----------



## tcprocks (Aug 17, 2017)

UKguy said:


> https://uk.iherb.com/pr/AI-Sports-Nutrition-Agmatine-60-Capsules/77140
> 
> Is that the stuff I would want?
> 
> I'm concerned about mixing it with something as potent are Parnate though. And with any supplement how do you know you are actually getting what they say you are and not some similar but cheaper compound or even a sugar powder?


I got this one

https://es.iherb.com/pr/Olympian-Labs-Inc-Agmatine-500-mg-60-Veggie-Caps/74266

and is doubly expensive because serving size is two capsules :-D

I can make smaller doses :grin2:


----------



## Shai Hulud (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey guys, 

is there still an EU-based source for agmatine? The UK shop I used before doesn't stock it anymore...


----------



## AtlantaPhobic (Oct 31, 2017)

I ordered some agamitine from amazon and took the first 1g today at lunch. Feeling really edgy like a bunch of NE - may be enhancing all the caffeine I drink during the day (6-8+ cups of coffee plus 200mg caffeine pill before workout). 

On 90mg Nardil all in the AM. Take 200mg of SAM-E in the morning with Nardil.

At night multi, b complex, melatonin, ZMA, and sometimes 25mg Seroquel or .3mg Clonidine.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I gave it a go for a while at various doses with nardil, didn't notice any benefit - It gave me a headache and actually probably lowered my mood more than anything.
@Shai Hulud, what benefits have you noticed?


----------



## Shai Hulud (Feb 8, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> @*Shai Hulud* , what benefits have you noticed?


Actually I'm not quite sure what benefits it gives - there were different things that changed and I really can't say I had the feeling it did very much. I've tried it before weng hungover from drinking, which definitely had an effect, though it was my impression it stretched the hangover, i.e. it returned at some point and did seem to last even longer.

But as it could potentially help me in many ways, I'm still taking it, 3 x 650 mg for 2-3 weeks now.
I want to see what it does if taken for a longer time and if I think it helps or symptoms come back after stopping, I want to have a source available to get more. 
As I just ran out of Nardil I'm thinking about trying to stop completely and it could be that agmatine's effect has been masked - anyway, I'm not going to stop both at the same time.


----------



## AtlantaPhobic (Oct 31, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> I gave it a go for a while at various doses with nardil, didn't notice any benefit - It gave me a headache and actually probably lowered my mood more than anything.
> @Shai Hulud, what benefits have you noticed?


Yeah, it made me nauseous today and very shaky - lucky no anxiety due to the Nardil otherwise I would have been freaking out with that much adrenaline. It is eleven hours later and I still don't feel right. Had a crap workout as well. Seemed to lower my mood also. I think I'm done with it.


----------

